# FaceTime



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I won't get my iPad 2 until April 14.  When I get it is there a way I can test FaceTime?


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

The only surefire way I know of testing it is to call someone and see if it works  Do you know anyone with another iPad 2 or iPhone 4?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Absolutely. When you get it send me a pm. I've been anxious to try it too.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

JeffM said:


> Absolutely. When you get it send me a pm. I've been anxious to try it too.


Right now I don't know anyone with FaceTime so I might take you up on that. Hurry up April 14th.


----------

